# استشر - استشير



## Haroon

بعد التحية،
ما الفرق بين اللفظتين؟
مثال: في حالة ظهور أعراض أخرى (استشر - استشير ) طبيبك

شكرًا مقدمًا


----------



## barkoosh

يجب أن تكون "استشر" لأنها فعل أمر


----------



## Haroon

سؤال آخر
لماذا حذفت الياء 
وهل هناك أمثلة مشابهة أخرى؟


----------



## barkoosh

حُذفت الياء منعاً لالتقاء الساكنين. فالراء ساكنة لأن الفعل أمر، وبما أن الياء التي تسبقها هي حرف مدّ (وتُعتبر ساكنة)، فلا يجوز أن تلتقي مع الراء الساكنة. لذا تُحذف الياء. لاحظ أنها لا تُحذف في صيغة الأمر المؤنث (استشيري) أو الجمع (استشيروا) لأن الراء غير ساكنة ولا مشكلة التقاء ساكنين هنا

تسري هذه القاعدة على كل فعل يوجد حرف مدّ (ألف أو واو أو ياء) قبل آخر حرف
استفاد - استفد - استفيدي
قال - قُل - قولي
نام - نم - نامي
أجاب - أجب - أجيبي

وغيرها كثير


----------

